# My shortest deer hunt ever



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Got on my ATV Saturday afternoon about 4:30 and rode 1/4 mile to my stand. Climbed up, sat down, saw a deer, made the shot and watched deer run out in the beanfield and go down. Climbed back down, rode back to the house and got Blue, my Coonhound, so he could practice blood trailing. Rode back and in about 3 minutes he found the deer. Loaded it up and had it back at the house . Total elapsed time, 35 minutes!! There will be venison tenderloins for super tomorrow!!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Dont know wether to say Grats or Gee IM sorry your done hunting LOL 
Great job all the same


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW you sure don't like to waste time do ya?  LOL
Great deal. 

:dance:


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I had one almost that fast several years ago. I parked by the road, walked about 100 yards into the woods, sat down by a tree, and about 10 minutes later I see a little doe coming. About 10 yards behind her is a small three-point buck. I shot him, pulled him to the truck, and had him skinned, deboned and in the ice chest by noon. I keep waiting for that to happen again, but so far no luck.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

That was easy!

I remember a few years ago...a neighbor that plowed our driveway in winter...was headed out back on ATV about the time I had gone to do morning chores.....I heard him drive out about 2/10 mile(from his house to behind mine) shut off atv.....I fed my hay in the barn...heard a bang and then heard him say "thats a good days work!" I just chuckled to myself because I'm sure he was talking to me as well as himself because I know he heard the goats and the barn door open and shut....

Saw him at the store around noon and said "Heard you working hard out back this morning"


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats on the Deer! I don't know if its bad or not but around here anymore we can hunt a Month and get all the Deer we want.

My Shortest hunt was when they first started Muzzleloading Season.You could only get two Tags.Season opened 6:30AM.At 6:30 here comes a Doe I shot her.She had a Buck following her.I reloaded,called on my Grunt Tube,had another Buck come up behind me.Shot it.6:35AM two Deer down.I thought whats so hard about this Muzzleloading Hunting? :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"I thought whats so hard about this Muzzleloading Hunting? "

LOL The "hard" part is dragging and butchering 2 deer at one time!!

Luckily we have until Jan 1 to hunt and I have 3 more tags, plus my wife still has 4
Ill probably hunt again tomorrow. Its supposed to be raining so they should be moving early


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I almost have you beat except that I had to drive 35 minutes to my hunt site. I drove down to my sister and BIL's to deer hunt and when I got to their house it was already getting daylight. I looked behind their house and could see a whole bunch of does grazing in the field. I walked into their house and asked if I could shoot a doe and they said "Sure go ahead". So I walked back out the front door and sneaked around toward the back of the house. I got to where I could see the deer and started trying to figure out which one to shoot at. All the ones closest to me either had something obstructing the veiw or they had another deer standing right behind them, which I didn't want to take a chance at hitting both. While trying to figure out which one to shoot at I all of a sudden heard a noise to the side of me. I looked over and seen a nice size 7 pointer coming out of the thickets to the field. So I turned around and shot it instead. 

Immediately my BIL came running out the back door and hollered "You didn't even hit one, they all ran off as if they hadn't even been hit". I said "Well look right over their and you will see a buck laying on it's side!"

Like I said, if it hadn't been for the 35 minute drive, my hunt would have only lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Last Sat I killed a nice 6 point buck from the front porch steps of my cabin right after daylight. If I had been able to reload fast enough I would have had my choice of 6 does. I didn't see any more before I had to leave Sun afternoon to go back to the city to work.Hopefully, they'll be back for gun season later this month. I'll have the week of Thanksgiving & 2 days after the weekend off work. I hope to fill another buck tag & a doe tag as well. Of course,I had to drive 3 hrs to get down there.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats on the deer and the short hunt.

My shortest amount of time spent for the most deer killed was in 2003. On opening morning all of our stands were full so I volunteered to walk about in the swamp to stir things up a bit (I didn't get to though). At 8 A.M. I walked out and there was a fat doe just behind the barn; "boom" 5 minutes and my first deer was down. 

The next day my good son took a buck and came in to get me to help him drag it home, we walked out together and I carried my .45-70 "just in case"; sure enough there was a doe sniffing his buck "boom" 10 minutes and my second deer was down. The last morning of the season I decided to walk out to the Back-Sixty to try and fill a last tag; a ten minute walk out, I had just sat down and another doe walked out "boom" and season over. It took way longer to drag the deer in than I spent in a stand and in fact the closest I got to a stand was the last day.

Would that it were that way this year, I'm in my stand morning and evening without getting a shot at a deer, while my good and and Herself are filling their tags and my tags.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Before I had to move, my deer main "stand" was my kitchen table. The back up "stand" was the bathroom window, it was a pain because the sill was chest high. Of course the range there was only 20 yards or so. Needless to say I'm a meat hunter.

Don't know what I'll do now. I've only got 16 acres here and haven't even gotten to walk all of that. FYI, moving stinks, way too much work


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I had another short hunt in that same stand today. After the heavy rains stopped I figured the deer would be moving. I got in the stand and had been there about 5 minutes whan I saw a buck about 500 yds away.. He went back in the woods and came out again in a couple of minutes, and proceeded to cross a very large soybean field towards another block of woods. I couldnt get a clear shot because the beans were too tall, but when he got to the other side he had to cross a large canal about 15 feet wide. He paused at the edged of the water, about 200 yds out, so I took the shot. He jumped out of sight and I thought Id have a tough tracking job, but when I got down there, he was on the opposite bank. Luckily I had a 25 ft piece of rope in the tool box on the 4 wheeler, so I lassoed him and didnt have to wade the canal. I got in the stand at 4:15, first saw the deer at 4:20, and at 4:28 he was dead on the ground


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds like ya got an exelent spot to hunt
enjoy,there hard to come by
I had a spot like that for 18 years,the land owner passed away and his wife sold the farm[good memories]
the early youth hunt with my oldest son[sat/sun]a few years ago on saturday morning he had 2 4pt's,1 6pt,a 12+ and 12 women and children in front of him at one time
the black powder rifle wholdent fire[lesson learned,bad caps] :flame: 
sunday morning ,seen the 4 pt's then a 7pt came acrost the field[600yds]
stopped at about 80 yd's. turned to the side BANG got his first deer :dance: 

congrats on the deer
:goodjob:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"sounds like ya got an exelent spot to hunt"

I own 40 acres, but have access to about 300, all connected to mine. Eastern NC is loaded with deer, and my area is mostly woods and farmland with lots of soybean fields and cotton. Im hoping if corn prices go up there will be more of that planted too. The stand I hunted in yesterday I call "The Penthouse" Its a 5 X 5 "outhouse" looking structure on 3 telephone poles overlooking several large fields. My wife and I have killed 6 so far, and still have until Jan 1 to hunt, along with 6 more tags.


----------

